# Kitty Photo Shoot!!



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Hiya guys

Well I thought I would share with you all some pictures from a photoshoot that Wazabees (Fred) did at my house on the 4th July. I would like to thank him & Anji for the wonderful job they did & for Fred's paitience! Just a select few from the 169!!

Fred & Anji thank you very, very much!


----------



## xkittenx (Jul 3, 2009)

How Stunning! You must be so proud of them they are absolutely gorgeous...


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwwww thank you very much! Yes I am very proud them


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Stunning pics, they are lovely, bet you are really happy with them xxx


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Stunning cats...brilliant pics.


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

How did you get them to stay still for the photos? They are great & the kittys are stunning too.


----------



## Tillski (Jan 8, 2009)

They look so cute and playful - i want one!!


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Gorgeous gorgeous gergeous!!!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Great photos  Step aside Kate Moss and the likes, new models on the block


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Lovely photos, number 8 is my favourite. Great quality 
Are all the photos against the yellow background, I would love to see some against a black background and a plain white background.


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Fantastic photos, reallly stunning!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

wow just lovley


----------



## Mollyrock (Jun 27, 2009)

Stunning photos


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I love his pics, beautiful work as usual x
Will be looking forward to seeing them on DA shortly (are they going on there?)


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow, there really cute!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

MADCAT said:


> Stunning pics, they are lovely, bet you are really happy with them xxx


Thanks madcat Yes I am very happy with them & I'm glad you enjoyed the pics!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Stunning cats...brilliant pics.


Thank you free spirit


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

JoWDC said:


> How did you get them to stay still for the photos? They are great & the kittys are stunning too.


The thanks has to go to wazabees (fred) he has a fab camera that catches the photos beautifully. Thank you very much Jo


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Tillski said:


> They look so cute and playful - i want one!!


Awww thank you Tillski, bengal kittens are very playful indeed!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Missymoo said:


> Gorgeous gorgeous gergeous!!!


Thank you, thank you, thank you Missymoo!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

tylow said:


> Great photos  Step aside Kate Moss and the likes, new models on the block


Lol haha very good tylow, I like your thinking!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

MattDe said:


> Lovely photos, number 8 is my favourite. Great quality
> Are all the photos against the yellow background, I would love to see some against a black background and a plain white background.


Thank you Matt  Yes all the photo's are aginst the yellow background as that is the colour of the walls lol, needs repainting really!

Mmmm yes will perhaps try that at some point on a black or white background, great tip!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

SeaThreePeeO said:


> Fantastic photos, reallly stunning!


Thanks seathreepeeo, & thank you for the green blob!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> wow just lovley


Thank you biawhiska


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Mollyrock said:


> Stunning photos


Thanks Mollz! Nice to 'see' you here!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

sequeena said:


> I love his pics, beautiful work as usual x
> Will be looking forward to seeing them on DA shortly (are they going on there?)


Thank you sequeena I'm not sure I think they are, I know there is a pic of Mtani on there with the catnip dynamite who is mum to these bubbas


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

sahunk said:


> Wow, there really cute!


Hee! Thanks sahunk!


----------



## Krazycatlady (Jul 28, 2008)

oh wow, what amazing pictures! They're just gorgeous also!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you Krazycatlady!


----------



## Anwen (Jul 10, 2009)

Aww, so pretty!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

Beautiful...


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Anwen said:


> Aww, so pretty!


Thank you Anwen


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

IrishSetter said:


> Beautiful...


Thank you very much IrishSetter!


----------



## Rebecca and the pack (Jul 3, 2009)

Stunning photos!!! Absolutley gorgous!


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

great pix ...


----------

